# Low Iodine??



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ha. Yes, I'm back on this subject again. LOL.

For those of you that know my story, you know my theory on this. Well, I, uhh, found a lump in my right breast the other day. I have a diagnostic mammogram scheduled for Wed, but that hasn't stopped me from googling. I was looking for a connection between thyroid cancer and breast cancer, and found the following:

http://www.newswithviews.com/Howenstine/james47.htm

Thoughts??


----------

